# Is it legal to hunt coyotes after Feb. 28



## Tim68 (Jan 29, 2007)

Is it legal to hunt coyotes on National Forest after Feb.28?


----------



## KROGERS (Jan 29, 2007)

Nope.  There is no season/no limit on coyotes.


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 29, 2007)

So does that mean that you can or can't hunt them after the 28th on NF land?   I guess the better question may be...can coyotes be killed, shot at, or trapped on National Forest land after Feb. 28th.   Or better yet, does NF land have a closed date for hunting non-game animals.  It's all been a big run around for me... I can't find a straight answer anywhere and I've even asked a DNR officer ("I'm not sure, but I'll check and let you know").


----------



## Randy (Jan 29, 2007)

You can hunt coyotes after February 28th there is no season on private land.  You need to check the regualtions for each WMA and National Forest/WR land.  Some do not allow coyotes at any time.  Some allow only during open hunting seasons.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 29, 2007)

Coyote hunting on WMA's is not allowed outside of a small game season (Popular Guide - General WMA Hunting Regulations page 17)

I read through the Popular Guide's section 'Federal Lands Open for Hunting' (beginning on page 41) and found no note concerning coyotes other than the 'See WMA regulations for rules concerning NF lands within WMA's' .

In short, I, me personally, believe that it is OK to hunt 'yotes on National Forest Land PROVIDED THEY ARE NOT PART OF A WMA.

Would I take my advice? Not without researching it for myself.


----------



## KROGERS (Jan 29, 2007)

Good luck with getting clarification on that one.  I have called the governing body over the Oconee National Forest and the guy I talked to was a complete goof ball.  You should be able to hunt coyotes year around with any weapon you choose.  You will do more harm trying to kill a coyote with a 22lr than you will with a centerfire rifle of your choice.  I have never seen rules like this until I moved to GA.  In TN, predators were fair game...anytime of the  year.


----------



## ol mike (Jan 29, 2007)

I haven't been living in Ga. for a couple of years but here is how coyote hunting worked and i'm sure it hasn't changed.

You can hunt coyotes until 2-28 but you must use whatever gun/ammo that is legal for the season that is open which is small game =>rimfires and shotguns w/shot no smalller than #2 .

Once small game season closes  no hunting until turkey season on wma's. Again you must use firearms legal for turkeys =>shotgun w/correct shot size.Shoot all the coyotes you want to.

Coyotes can only be taken w/a centerfire if it is legal to have a centerfire -meaning deer season = centerfire.
You must have a permit/tag for deer in order to be in the woods w/a rifle.No saying "i'm just hunting coyotes !

Same goes for small game and turkey you MUST have small game license/turkey license even if you're hunting 'just' coyotes.

Pretty simple once you 'study it'.Sad how hard it is to read but i just made darn sure i was legal.

So on public land remember abide by the legal firearm and ammo for what's in season.
It's always open season on coyotes except on wma's and it's always open season as long as there's a season open.

You CAN NOT shoot a fox or bobcat during deer season.

Hope this helps-Mike


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 29, 2007)

I understand on WMA's...pretty much ver batum.  But what about National Forest lands???  Is there a rule/regulation for carrying a centerfire weapon into the NF land to kill coyotes and other non game animals when all hunting seasons are over??


----------



## KROGERS (Jan 29, 2007)

There is no rule or regulation concerning the hunting of coyotes on National Forest after small game season.  It is probably best to call the office for the forest that you would like to hunt.  Chances are they will make up the regulation as soon as you call, but at least you know what is legal.  I was told by the DNR that they have no control over National Forest lands???  I thought they made the hunting and fishing regulations and the Forestry department was there to maintain the habitat.  Either way you will never get a straight answer about hunting with a centerfire rifle when deer season isn't in.  If I get a chance tomorrow I will call the office over the Oconee National Forest and ask someone there.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 29, 2007)

The only time you can shoot yotes on WMA's/NWR's is during small game or big game hunts only no hunting otherwise.We have too many rouges to be trustin' them out there on WMA's in july with a high powered rifle...


----------



## ol mike (Jan 30, 2007)

To my knowledge all national forest land is conducted through the dnr/state.

Whatever rules apply w/the state dnr apply in the national forest.


----------



## Tombuster (Jan 30, 2007)

Better check but I believe NF land can be hunted along the same guidelines as the state regs. Which does allow for yote hunting all year long.


----------



## ol mike (Feb 1, 2007)

NF land goes by the same rules as wma's.

Unless there is a season open you can't be on wma's hunting.

It's true coyotes can be killed year round but that means on private land.
Just don't want to see anyone get in trouble.


----------



## Tiger Rag (Feb 2, 2007)

It is not very clear in the popular guide to the regulations.

Whenever you have a question like this, call the NF ranger district office that covers the area that you want to hunt and ask to talk to the enforcement officer in that ranger district.

If you call DNR and do not get a clear response, ask to talk to a sergeant for the region.  If the sergeant does not give you a clear answer, the captain always will.

You have to talk to the right person when you call.  The person answering the phone may not have the answer.


----------



## Tim68 (Feb 2, 2007)

I appreciate all yalls help and advise.Ain't talked to a captain in the region,seriously thinking of it.What I get from reg. book is,no closed season at least on N.F. All small game has dates.Coyotes no closed season.Shows nothing differ. in the book.They really need to make some reg. more clear.


----------



## ol mike (Feb 3, 2007)

Get the persons name you talk with also.


----------



## Possum (Feb 28, 2008)

Better get all your yote hunting in by midnight Friday. We found out the hard way last year that National Forest land falls under same regs as WMAs. Allthough, we still get different answers from different game wardens as to wheather we were actually hunting illegal. All I know is Buddy Lovell wont be catching me hunting again until turkey season. Good luck Tim.


----------



## cmghunter (Feb 28, 2008)

Tim what possum said is true.They have to be something in season to yote hunt,on national forest land.
Some people will argue this.But the game wardens act like your poaching if no season is in.Been there done that...


----------



## jneil (Feb 28, 2008)

> CHATTAHOOCHEE NF
> (Lands outside of WMAs)
> All Game Species allowed in accordance with
> State regulations and seasons (see pages
> ...


This one states whatever game is in season.



> OCONEE NF
> (Lands outside of WMAs)
> Deer–Archery (Either Sex): Sept. 8-Oct. 12.
> Primitive Weapons (Either Sex): Oct. 13-19.
> ...


This one states small game and furbearers. Coyotes are furbearers aren't they?


----------



## dorkmen (Feb 28, 2008)

Almost the same question

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=174937&highlight=ONF


----------

